# Looking for a mid-range receiver to pair with Fluance XL7F.



## Darkshift (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all! New member here - I've been lurking around the forums for a bit trying to figure out my first HT setup for my new apartment. After quite a bit of reading I ended up settling on the Fluance XL7F for starters since I'm not wild about running extra wire for surround in my apartment for the time being.

Now I need to pick out a receiver and I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with the options, so I was hoping you guys might be able to help me pick out a good fit. Denon and Onkyo seem to be the favorites, but I'm certainly open to alternate makes.

I was initially going to settle with the Denon AVR-1613 for Denon's reputation and the MultEQ, but I noticed it was rated for 75w per channel, where the power handling on the XL7F ranges from 80-200w. Would being off by 5 watts be problematic or would they just be slightly underpowered?

I like the features many of the Onkyo models offer, but with the way people talk up MultEQ I'm hesitant to go with their 2EQ models. Feel free to correct me if I've been misguided here, but I believe MultEQ is going to be especially important in my case as my living room has hardwood floors, vaulted ceilings, and connects all the way to the kitchen (40-50 feet away). As you can imagine, the room itself has a lot of natural reverberation.

Features that are important to me:
- 3D capable
- Room EQ
- Doesn't need to blast out the neighbors, but should be able to drive the XL7F's comfortably
- Below $400

Features like Airplay, Pandora, etc. are a plus (who doesn't like bells and whistles?) but not required since I'll be using a Home Theater PC with it the majority of the time.

I'd say my usage breaks down to 40% music, 40% gaming, 20% movies.

My XL7F's arrive tomorrow so I'm really excited to get those bad boys up and running. Thanks in advance for your expert opinions!


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Well $400 it takes a bit out when it comes to room correction and here i'm talking about the XT32 so for around 400 i would look at Newegg or http://www.accessories4less.com/


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.

Well, seems you have done your homework, so this shouldn't be to difficult :T 

First and foremost, what kind of budget do you have to play with? This will help us to recommend the most receiver for your money.

You are right about room correction and it's importance. Myself, it is THE most important consideration when/if buying an AVR.

Accessories4less, is one of the most popular site for anything HT on this site. They are an authorized reseller of refurbished products and are very reputable. Here are a few example of some of my recommendations. Since I don't know your budget, option 1, option 2, option 3. Option 3 would be my first choice if you can swing it. Any of these would be able to drive your Fluance with ease.

Others will chime in as well I'm sure.


----------



## Darkshift (Jan 15, 2013)

yoda13 said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Well, seems you have done your homework, so this shouldn't be to difficult :T
> 
> ...


Thanks yoda! Some good options there, and I've been browsing through Accessories4Less quite a bit. My budget is under $400, but I just might be able to swing the extra cash for the TX-NR709 to pick up the MultEQ XT. I think I'll probably avoid the NR609 due to the 2EQ - from what I've read and been led to believe, MultEQ and MultEQ XT are leaps and bounds beyond 2EQ (again, correct me if I'm mistaken. I'm not sure how drastic the improvement is between MultEQ and MultEQ XT though.). The AVR-1913 is a close contender as well, though I'm not totally sure if it's worth the extra $50 to jump up to XT or not.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Here you go .


----------



## Darkshift (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, that's a huge difference in resolution for the satellites! I'm sure an AVR with XT32 falls way out of my price range, but the price jump up to XT seems justifiable - especially since I won't be using a dedicated subwoofer at least initially. Thanks for the insightful chart!


----------



## Darkshift (Jan 15, 2013)

So I ended up settling on the Denon AVR-1713 after reading several rather concerning reviews about the TX-NR709's HDMI connections flaking out and even one account about the unit catching on fire(!). The AVR-1713 is a little lower in the wattage department than the 709, but for my purposes I think it'll fit the bill since I don't care to blast out the neighbors but it still includes MultEQ XT and for a little less $$$. Thanks everyone for your thoughts!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

excellent choice :T. Let us know your progress on the setup of if you have any questions with setting up Audyssey. It is very important to follow the instructions to the letter when setting up Audyssey. Right from the source 

cheers


----------



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

How did this set up work for you? I have been thinking about getting a pair of the xl7f's and have an Onkyo reciever with similar specs to yours.


----------



## Darkshift (Jan 15, 2013)

LoudVH said:


> How did this set up work for you? I have been thinking about getting a pair of the xl7f's and have an Onkyo reciever with similar specs to yours.


It works great! The Denon AVR-1713 is a great receiver and has no trouble powering the XL7F's. They're plenty loud and sound awesome!


----------



## Itzz.me (May 21, 2014)

I have an ONKYO receiver HT - R380. It came with my initial onkyo Home theatre system. i have ordered FLUANCE XL7F. I am trying to figure out if my existing receiver would work or not? 

I do plan to upgrade the receiver at some point. It wouldnt hurt if i can wait.


----------

